# Poll: Apple or Android



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo,

My girl friends get one new phone every year; To my family and I this is a waste so I do not do this. It is time for me to get the new phone soon. I could get any phone but unless I must do it feel guilt asking for €1000 phone this is madness!

What phone type do you recommend?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

None. Happily without smartphone (or not-so-smart-phone) since April 2012.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> None. Happily without smartphone (or not-so-smart-phone) since April 2012.


We are actually required to have one by our school so they can track us make sure we are not late for class. Plus the auto tune app our school made is great.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a Tracfone, not a smart phone. For you, anything but Microsoft OS is the first step in selecting a phone.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I use Android because I don't want to be tied into the Apple machine. But all the young people I know are on Apple, so it might be easier to share things with them if you are all using the same platform.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Zofia said:


> We are actually required to have one by our school *so they can track us make sure we are not late for class*. Plus the auto tune app our school made is great.


What a horrible thought. If this had been in my day I'd have thrown the phone into a river.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I prefer Apple because it can integrate with my primary computer system which is Apple. I can sync between them. But if I were on a PC I would do Android because I think they are a more compatible part of the PC world. I prefer Apple for security reasons even though any system can be hacked. What I don’t like about iPhones is that it’s a bother to change the battery if it goes bad when everything else continues to work on it fine. But still, I feel more secure with an iPhone that I also run a security program on and I can’t imagine ever having an Android though I have friends who are quite happy with them. I think people are going to be buying less new phones when the good models can last for years and still run the latest software. I’m not on the latest Apple iPhone (a 6S) but I’m perfectly happy with with it. I also have an iPad that will sync with my main Apple computer. Sound quality for music is excellent on an iPhone.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Can't imagine why anyone would waste money on a phone that costs between $500-1,000 (or even more in Europe). Being sucked into a company's software (and hardware) integration requirements.

Having these overpriced things as 'mandatory' for pupils or students is a disgrace.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

eugeneonagain said:


> What a horrible thought. If this had been in my day I'd have thrown the phone into a river.


It only works when you are on the school wifi its not like global. The imessage you to tell you to get to class apparently so. I have never needed it but it was designed and made by the senior students maybe when I was 11. It is good less than 1% unauthorised out of class


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> I prefer Apple because it can integrate with my primary computer system which is Apple. I can sync between them. But if I were on a PC I would do Android because I think they are a more compatible part of the PC world. I prefer Apple for security reasons even though any system can be hacked. What I don't like about iPhones is that it's a bother to change the battery if it goes bad when everything else continues to work on it fine. But still, I feel more secure with an iPhone that I also run a security program on and I can't imagine ever having an Android though I have friends who are quite happy with them. I think people are going to be buying less new phones when the good models can last for years and still run the latest software. I'm not on the latest Apple iPhone (a 6S) but I'm perfectly happy with with it. I also have an iPad that will sync with my main Apple computer. Sound quality for music is excellent on an iPhone.


Apple phones sync with iTunes on PC and other software like SongBird if you use it for PC/Mac but it is firstly a Linux app. I use it on my Linux laptop it is actually much better than iTunes just has some update issues with my PC and Mac Pro.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have an android - Samsung Galaxy Note 4 from 2014. No present need to upgrade as it does everything I need it to do, web surfing, appointment calendar, calling, texting, photos, videos, etc etc. If it ain't broke, why fix it? 

I also have an iPad Pro 12.9 ... but only for music scores and it interfaces nicely with a wi-fi connection at home or church. 
I do not need to make phone calls from that ... hence why I have a mobile phone.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Krummhorn said:


> I have an android - Samsung Galaxy Note 4 from 2014. No present need to upgrade as it does everything I need it to do, web surfing, appointment calendar, calling, texting, photos, videos, etc etc. *If it ain't broke, why fix it?*


And therein lies the rub ... how do you know that "it ain't broke"? More specifically when functional or security holes are detected in the operating system? Google does release them and incorporates them into the phones that they make but it is up to the other phone vendors to make the changes in their android models, and more often than not, they do not, particularly if it is not their most current model, so you end up unknowingly with a vulnerable phone. Not that Apple is much better on that as was seen last week with the facetime app.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Krummhorn said:


> I have an android - Samsung Galaxy Note 4 from 2014. No present need to upgrade as it does everything I need it to do, web surfing, appointment calendar, calling, texting, photos, videos, etc etc. If it ain't broke, why fix it?
> 
> I also have an iPad Pro 12.9 ... but only for music scores and it interfaces nicely with a wi-fi connection at home or church.
> I do not need to make phone calls from that ... hence why I have a mobile phone.


You can link your phone to your ipad so as long as they are both using the same wifi network if your phone gets called you can use your ipad to answer. I am normally on the same model ipad as yourself i get sms and i message from my phone to ipad.



Becca said:


> And therein lies the rub ... how do you know that "it ain't broke"? More specifically when functional or security holes are detected in the operating system? Google does release them and incorporates them into the phones that they make but it is up to the other phone vendors to make the changes in their android models, and more often than not, they do not, particularly if it is their most current model, so you end up unknowingly with a vulnerable phone. Not that Apple is much better on that as was seen last week with the facetime app.


Apple purposely slows down the OS on older models they admit this. Only resson I upgrade is because it is free with our contract that Fathers employer pays for. I sill give my old phone to our maid for her daughter.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

eugeneonagain said:


> Can't imagine why anyone would waste money on a phone that costs between $500-1,000 (or even more in Europe). Being sucked into a company's software (and hardware) integration requirements.
> 
> Having these overpriced things as 'mandatory' for pupils or students is a disgrace.


Any phone or tablet capabilitie of runnig the app is fine it was a student intuitive and voted on by our year reps. We attended a school with either very large cost or scholarships. Kindly tone it done or enquire before running the mouth please...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Zofia said:


> Any phone or tablet capabilitie of runnig the app is fine it was a student intuitive and voted on by our year reps. We attended a school with either very large cost or scholarships. Kindly tone it done or enquire before running the mouth please...


I was continuing from the previous poster, not adding a reply to the OP. It was about the general cost of phones for everyone, not the microcosm of your school.

I don't 'run my mouth' or take orders from adolescents so pipe down.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I carry about a cheap "candy bar" phone for emergency purposes only. I pay $100/year to retain calling/receiving privileges. I regard the telephone in general as an implement of both tyranny and mindless chatter, whereas face-to-face conversation and the written word (specifically the letter or email) are how I best communicate. Leaving aside email, conversation and the letter worked well from Cicero's time (and before) through until the invention of the sinister Alexander Graham Bell's infernal device.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I agree, it is a very overrated device. It has great value at times, but it has been cheapened. The functions people seem to use them for most are spoken about as though they are essential to the survival of the human race.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Becca said:


> And therein lies the rub ... how do you know that "it ain't broke"? . . . but it is up to the other phone vendors to make the changes in their android models, and more often than not, they do not


My mobile phone service keeps even my model updated with latest security things from the manufacturer ... I also keep data and wi-fi disabled until I need it.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Zofia said:


> Apple phones sync with iTunes on PC and other software like SongBird if you use it for PC/Mac but it is firstly a Linux app. I use it on my Linux laptop it is actually much better than iTunes just has some update issues with my PC and Mac Pro.


 That's good to know and I appreciate it.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> I agree, it is a very overrated device. It has great value at times, but it has been cheapened. The functions people seem to use them for most are spoken about as though they are essential to the survival of the human race.


It's not always that simple. Some of these kids have very busy lives and are sometimes under stress. Smartphones are usually considered essential and indispensable to the young, not only for communicating with friends but with family. They also have direction finders, compasses, and the phones can be tracked in the event of an emergency. There are a number of reasons for having them that are not frivolous or overrated. I have a grand niece that I frequently text and the cells are great for a quick burst of communication to see if she's all right. Some of the young had more maturity than the chronically sour oldsters.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I have always used Windows PCs and laptops, but I love my iPhone XS Max and iPad Pro. Syncing my Outlook calendar and contacts works well.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

eugeneonagain said:


> I was continuing from the previous poster, not adding a reply to the OP. It was about the general cost of phones for everyone, not the microcosm of your school.
> 
> I don't 'run my mouth' or take orders from adolescents so pipe down.


LOL!! Dummkopf :lol:


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I have to decide soon looking at Android and the Chinese brand seems to be much greater than Apple technology...

I like Mac OS as I am primary Unix user when not video gaming. How do Apple get away with such weak hardware??






​


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> I carry about a cheap "candy bar" phone for emergency purposes only. I pay $100/year to retain calling/receiving privileges. I regard the telephone in general as an implement of both tyranny and mindless chatter, whereas face-to-face conversation and the written word (specifically the letter or email) are how I best communicate. Leaving aside email, conversation and the letter worked well from Cicero's time (and before) through until the invention of the sinister Alexander Graham Bell's infernal device.


Whoah. Hold the phone here. Mr Bell was one of Scotland's greatest sons and the phone a high watermark in western civilisation. You'll be suggesting carrier pigeons next or a return to the pony express!


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Barbebleu said:


> Whoah. Hold the phone here. Mr Bell was one of Scotland's greatest sons and the phone a high watermark in western civilisation. You'll be suggesting carrier pigeons next or a return to the pony express!


I'd like carrier birds mostly raven like ASOIAF


----------

